# Lake Hope



## apc6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am planning a family camping trip to Lake Hope State Park for the middle of July. I am from St Louis and would like to know about the fishing at Lake Hope. I have kids that will want to fish and I myself will be fishing. How is the fishing from the shore and how does it compare with boat fishing. Are there areas of the Lake that are better to fish than others? What fish are most common and what do they feed on? The fishing reports a limited and the State Park site just mentions that the fishing is good, and what types of fish are in the lake. Thanks for any and all replies in advance.
Andy


----------



## apc6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can I get any help here? anyone?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Lake hope has blugill, bass and catfish. I would target the catfish ,bass fishing there is slow at best. Fish the dam area with chicken liver on the bottom, no sinker. Plenty of good sized channel cats.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

apc6 said:


> Can I get any help here? anyone?


According to the ODNR, data has shown that Lake Hope has had some past water quality issues that they've been trying to resolve. 
In my sphere of bass fishing friends, I haven't heard much good about it. I have fished it enough to know it's not a top pick of mine. It's a little over 100-acres and there should be plenty of Bluegill and small Bass to keep the kids busy. But if you're after some decent Ohio Bass or Catfish you should read on.

Maybe while you're in the area you could check out Lake Rupert and even Lake Alma. They are both located within a half-hour drive from Lake Hope. If you've got a bass boat, I recommend Rupert. It's pretty hard to beat for some decent Bass fishing and even Catfishing. If you're fishing from the shore, you might try Lake Alma. It offers lots and lots of shore fishing. But you should know that Lake Alma has the clearest water you'll ever see. I'm talking over 10-feet or more of visibility. There is plenty of bass to be caught here. They're just a little tougher to catch in the super clear water.

I don't know if this helped but at least it was a try.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Lake Hope also has a great population of Crappie, Most on te Small side , But the kids wil love catching them . Get a bucket of minnows and find brush pile or beaver dam


----------



## apc6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks so much for the insight. I am just looking for some fun for the kids and a little fishin for me. Sounds like that's what I'm in for. Maybe Lake Alma will be a day trip, we'll see. No boat for the other lake. Thanks much!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

no really, chicken liver no weight on the bottom, i have had 20 plus fish days. Fish are between 14 and 20 inches.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i was there a few weeks ago when i was at my grandparents and we were gunna rent a boat at lake logan which by the way is a great place to fish aroundhocking county but the boat rental was sold out so we drove about 30-45 mins to hope and rented a nboat..there is a ton of lilly pads almost all the shore is covered and it is very calm as its elctric only i belive so a boat rental wil be nice...i didnt have great day thou just a couple small bass around he edges of the pads with a small crankbait hope this helps


----------

